# January Group Buy for Dayacom Jr Emperor is ON



## surfsidebill (Jan 25, 2013)

*This Dayacom Jr. Emperor buy is a Group Purchase from Exotic Blanks.* 

Thanks to helpful negotiations from Plano_Harry, Ed and Dawn at Exotic Blanks have agreed to share a 50 piece price for 25 or more of any or all of the four Style/Plating combination of Jr. Emperor.  

By taking advantage of their experience with Dayacom and customs, we know those details will be handled correctly.  Also, they have also generously offered to ship direct to IAP members who sign up for this buy.  This will save on redundant shipping costs.

This buy is open to the first 20 IAP members who sign up from now, Friday January 25th, through 11:59 PM EST Tuesday, January 29.

*KITS AVAILABLE: *
This buy will place orders for any or all of these four kits, as long as there are 25 or more kits ordered in any one style/plating combination:

•	Dayacom Jr. Emperor Roller Ball Rhodium/22k
•	Dayacom Jr. Emperor Fountain Pen Rhodium/22k
•	Dayacom Jr. Emperor Roller Ball Rhodium/Black Titanium
•	Dayacom Jr. Emperor Fountain Pen Rhodium/Black Titanium​Please note there is no mix and match.  We will only be able to go forward with those style/plating combinations that are at 25 or more kits.  I suggest you order one or two more than you might otherwise, to take advantage of this pricing.

*HOW TO PLACE AN ORDER*
The spreadsheet is new and I ran several test orders and it appears the spreadsheet is calculating correctly.  If you see a problem with it, please PM me, and I’ll fix it.  I will confirm your total (including shipping and insurance) via PM after all order sheets have been returned to me.  Download the spreadsheet, fill it in and email to me at the email on the spreadsheet before 11:59 PM EST Tuesday, January 29.

All four of the style/plating combinations use the same tubes and bushings.  Please indicate on the order sheet how many extra tubes and bushings you want.

Post in this thread that you are in with your order amounts so others will see how we’re doing. 

*Poll Results to Date*
Thanks to Monty’s poll, we are at least at these numbers, as of 1/25/2013:

RB Rho/22k = 15
FP Rho/22k  = 21
RB Rho/BT  = 18
FP Rho/BT   = 11​
The lower pricing should help to get a larger order, so please dive in!

Prices (Dayacom 50 piece prices)
Dayacom Jr. Emperor Roller Ball Rhodium/22k                           $48.00
Dayacom Jr. Emperor Fountain Pen Rhodium/22k                      $53.00
Dayacom Jr. Emperor Roller Ball Rhodium/Black Titanium           $37.00
Dayacom Jr. Emperor Fountain Pen Rhodium/Black Titanium       $40.00​
Note the spreadsheet includes Dayacom’s 50 piece price plus Paypal charges (2.9% + $0.30) plus 6.5 % customs charges (per Ed’s advice) plus $2 charge for shipping materials.  This order is large enough that it will almost certainly be charged duty.

*Delivery*
Dayacom quotes 4-5 weeks plus 1 week shipping to the US, but this is very optimistic.  In addition, kits need to be packed by Exotics and shipped by USPS, adding at least another week before it gets to you.  Monty advises a worst case of more like 8 to 10 weeks.  You should therefore be willing to wait at least 6 or 7 weeks to get your items, and if it takes as long as 10 weeks, you should not be surprised.

*PAYPAL ONLY:*
I will be placing the order on Friday, February 1.  You must have PayPal funded by Thursday, January 31 at 11:59 PM EST. If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. Sorry, but I will not have time to remind anyone to send the PP payment. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. One favor I ask - Please do not sign up and then not follow through.  In this buy, it could mean we can’t go forward with one type of style/plating. Also, please make sure to include all of your contact information with the payment including your IAP screen name.

*SHIPPING:*
Shipping will be by USPS Priority Mail flat-rate boxes, with tracking number.  Because Jr. Emperor kits are shipped one kit per 5x7 box, there are two choices: 1) we can either ditch the boxes and ship the double-bagged kits in the smallest flat-rate Priority Mail box or 2) if you want the 5x7 boxes, you will end up paying for a larger flat-rate box.  Please indicate if you want the 5x7 boxes or not in your spreadsheet and I’ll estimate the size of the flat rate box required.  (Estimates are that only two of the 5x7 boxes will fit in a small flat-rate box, while 5 kits without the 5x7 boxes will fit in the small flat-rate box.)

Note that USPS rates will change on January 27, 2013, so all orders under this buy will be shipped at the new rates, which are $5.80, $12.35, and $16.85 for small, medium and large flat-rate boxes.  _I'll give you my best estimate on shipping and insurance by PM once you send back your spreadsheet. _

*Domestic Insurance: *
I do not require that you pay for USPS Insurance but I strongly recommend it.  Neither Exotic Blanks nor I will be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves their control.  If you desire insurance please indicate on your order form and I will calculate with USPS.  _*I will then let you know the amount when I PM you with a confirmation of your order and shipping costs.*_

International orders will be accommodated but only under one condition – You must pay for Priority International Mail through USPS only and insurance will be required.  Note from Ed at Exotics –International USPS rates are MUCH cheaper than Fed Ex or UPS. Small flat rate boxes cannot be traced once they leave the USA---usually from O”hare.  Packages CAN be traced from the country they have arrived in, sometimes very helpful, some “not so much”!!

I must also emphasize that even when shipments are insured neither Exotic Blanks nor I will be responsible for your package once it is handed off to USPS. *As far as international shipping cost I will give you an estimate and you will Pay Pal me that amount with your order.* I apologize in advance it this is unacceptable to you and I hope you can understand my position.

*Final Notes*

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence, along with your shipping address, and your preferences for insurance and whether or not you want the 5x7 boxes. 

Remember to post in this thread that you are in with your order amounts so others will see how we’re doing. 

Last but not least, if there are any leftover funds, you can either get a refund if due or choose to donate the overage to IAP.

I want to thank Harry, Ed and Dawn, and Monty for their patience and mutliple suggestions.  Any mistakes left in here are mine.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 25, 2013)

If you will forgive me for adding a word....international buyers please do yourself a favor and do not insist on boxes if you order more than 2 kits unless you are ready for HEAVY shipping costs..  After the 27th of this month (tomorrow) a Small Flat Rate Box will cost in the neighborhood of $25.00 and only 2 boxed kits will fit in that box.


----------



## Mordi (Jan 25, 2013)

*Group Buy - Emperor JR*

Please count me in for (1) Rollerball Rhodium/22k and for (1) Rollerball Rhodium/Black Titanium

Thanks,
Mordi


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Jan 25, 2013)

I will take 2 Rollerball Rhodium/22k and  2 Rollerball Rhodium/Black Titanium


----------



## dennisg (Jan 25, 2013)

I will take 2 Rollerball Rhodium/22k


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 25, 2013)

surfsidebill said:


> *This Dayacom Jr. Emperor buy is a Group Purchase from Exotic Blanks.*
> 
> Thanks to helpful negotiations from Plano_Harry, Ed and Dawn at Exotic Blanks have agreed to share a 50 piece price for 25 or more of any or all of the four Style/Plating combination of Jr. Emperor.
> 
> ...


FYI - My experience is that Dayacom is pretty close on the shipping time. Time is transit is a variable


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 25, 2013)

This particular order is going to hit just before the Chinese New Year, when China loses a week or two.  So, while I agree with Smitty that Dayacom is usually close to their time estimates, I would not be surprised to hear about the delays caused by the workers coming back from home and travel and so on.

Plan for 8 weeks and be THRILLED if it is 6.
Ed


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 25, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> This particular order is going to hit just before the Chinese New Year, when China loses a week or two.  So, while I agree with Smitty that Dayacom is usually close to their time estimates, I would not be surprised to hear about the delays caused by the workers coming back from home and travel and so on.
> 
> Plan for 8 weeks and be THRILLED if it is 6.
> Ed


This Year, Chinese New Year is February 10th the New Year Season lasts 15 days so Ed is right you could see delays. Taiwan observes National Holidays on the 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th and 13th. The 9th and 10th are a weekend and they'd be off anyway so there are only 3 work days involved so you might get lucky.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll commit to these for now. If something doesn't make the MOQ I might switch some numbers around. I'm getting ready to email the spreadsheet as soon as I submit this.
1-RB Rho/22k
2-FP Rho/22k
1-RB Rho/BT
2-FP Rho/BT

Thanks for putting in the time to pull this together!


----------



## SteveG (Jan 26, 2013)

Bill, and all others involved, thanks for coordinating this buy. My order will be:

Quantity 5: Dayacom Jr. Emperor Roller Ball Rhodium/Black Titanium           $37.00
Quantity 1: Dayacom Jr. Emperor Fountain Pen Rhodium/Black Titanium       $40.00

Steve


----------



## gbpens (Jan 26, 2013)

My order is for *10* Dayacom Jr. Emperor *Fountain Pens Rhodium/22k*    Gene


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 26, 2013)

Bill, I am in for
3 Rho/Blk Ti FPs
3 Rho/Gold RBs

You can reverse those if needed to make an MOQ.

Harry


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 26, 2013)

Ed, 

For the sake of those trying to decide how to divide their order, please confirm that the RB and FP sections are the same (rhodium) and are interchangable, regardless of accent plating choice.  I think Smitty's post in the OP may have already covered that.

And, that the bushings are the same as other Jr. series pens.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Mordi (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I just broke into my piggy bank and am upping my order :biggrin:

Here is the updated order:

(1) Rhodium/22K Gold RB
(1) Rhodium/22K Gold FP
(1) Rhodium/Black Titanium RB
(1) Rhodium/Black Titanium FP

Revised spreadsheet has already been sent.

Mordi


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 26, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> Ed,
> 
> For the sake of those trying to decide how to divide their order, please confirm that the RB and FP sections are the same (rhodium) and are interchangable, regardless of accent plating choice.  I think Smitty's post in the OP may have already covered that.
> 
> ...



Hi Harry!!

I can confirm that all the past kits we have received were interchangeable.

As their note shows, you don't know anything for certain until you receive the products---they retain the right to change the design without informing us.  (Has not happened in the past, but as they say in "fund analysis": Past results are no *guarantee* of future performance!!!)

I would expect them to fit, but I would not GUARANTEE it.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 26, 2013)

Ill take:

2  Jr. Emperor Roller Ball Rhodium/22k $48.00

1  Jr. Emperor Fountain Pen Rhodium/Black Titanium $40.00

Spreadsheet and Paypal coming.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 26, 2013)

Dawn just told me that Harry also asked about the bushings---sorry, I did not read carefully, obviously!!

The bushings for the Jr. Emperor are NOT the same as the Jr. Gent, etc.  The Jr. Emperor lower tube (pen body) is straight, it does NOT slope like the other Junior pens.

Anyone who wants to see the instruction sheet, feel free to PM me with your email address and I will send the sheet to you.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm in for one 22k gold rollerball and one black ti rollerball.

Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 26, 2013)

I am sending over my order for:

1 Gold FTN
1 Blck Ti FTN

Thanks for doing this!!!


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 29, 2013)

Actually, I think I will change my order...

I would like Three gold and one black ti, all rollerball

Cheers again!


----------



## jimmyheikes (Jan 30, 2013)

*Thanks*

Bill

Thank you for allowing me to jump on the boat late!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I would like *4*  of the *Jr Emperor Fountain Pens Rhodium/22k*

Jimmy


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 31, 2013)

*This Group Buy has reached MOQ in 2 categories and is now closed*

As of today, this group buy is closed.  We reached the MOQ of 25 for the buy from Exotic Blanks in two categories:

Jr Emperor Fountain Pen - Rhodium/22k Gold  (36 total kits)

Jr Emperor Roller Ball - Rhodium/Black Titanium (31 total kits)​
(several participants moved their orders from the non-MOQ categories into the MOQ categories to make this effort a success).  If you wanted kits in the non-performing categories, sorry it didn't work out.  But there's bound to be another time we can do this.

I've sent out final PayPal amounts with final spreadsheets showing detail numbers to each of the 11 member participants and expect the PayPal payments in my account by 11:59PM EST tonight.

Thanks to several people who helped to make this work.  Plano_Harry got it started and then came in at a key moment to connect with Ed and Dawn at Exotic Blanks, who really made it work by giving us a great deal and even doing the order fulfillment.  Monty's poll was instrumental in getting the word out and so in the end it was a very nice IAP effort.  Thanks to IAP for bringing us all all together.  I enjoyed doing this and 'meeting' all the people involved.

Bill


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks to Dawn, Ed and Bill for doing all the work!!  I just wanted a good deal on a pen that is hard to get. :biggrin:  Also, thanks to Gene for the jump start we were needing.

Happy Chinese New Year!

Harry


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2013)

Your pens left our office tonight.

I can't say enough about the organizational skills of Bill and Harry!!  We were busy today, but when we looked at the list they had provided and each of the orders, we decided it would be a "piece of cake" to get them out.

IT WAS!!!!!

We have not gotten the international shipping bills or the Customs bill, so we expect you will each have a small refund coming---they say we will see the bills in two to three weeks. 

By then you should be "showing off your pens"!!!

Enjoy!
Ed & Dawn


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> plano_harry said:
> 
> 
> > Ed,
> ...




I did check this on the pens that arrived.  They are, indeed interchangeable front sections.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> This particular order is going to hit just before the Chinese New Year, when China loses a week or two.  So, while I agree with Smitty that Dayacom is usually close to their time estimates, I would not be surprised to hear about the delays caused by the workers coming back from home and travel and so on.
> 
> Plan for 8 weeks and be THRILLED if it is 6.
> Ed



Almost 60 days on the head!  Keep this in mind if you are ever dealing with China---they can lose up to 25% of their workforce who do not come back after the Chinese New Year.  Try to avoid having orders "in house" during this time.

FWIW


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the hard work of Bill, Harry, Ed, and Dawn...made this a great group buy.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 28, 2013)

:bananen_smilies046:I should not be included in the hard work part, just the original idea to get pens that weren't readily available, at a price I could afford!  Bill, Ed and Dawn did all the hard work, and I understand Dawn can speak Dayacom! :biggrin:

Harry


----------



## Mordi (Mar 28, 2013)

Bill, Ed , Dawn and Harry,

Thanks to all four of you for making this happen.

It is truly appreciated :bananen_smilies051:

Mordi


----------

